# Partitionierung für Gentoo/Win7 Dualboot System

## kevin22

Hallo

Ich habe eine - für euch Profis - wohl sehr einfache Frage, trotzdem werde ich nicht so ganz schlau aus dem was ich im Internet darüber finde.

Ausgangslage:

Ich hab ein Notebook mit einer 160 GB Platte.

Diese möchte ich zu 50% für Gentoo und zu 50% für Windows 7 nutzen.

Das Problem:

Wenn ich Gentoo installiere und die Partitionen wie folgt aufteile:

/dev/sda1 = 1GB ext2 boot Partition

/dev/sda2 = 2GB swap

/dev/sda3 = EXT3 Root für Linux (75 GB)

/dev/sda4 = NTFS Partition für Windows (75 GB)

Dann habe ich ja alle 4 möglichen primären Partitionen. Das Problem ist, dass ich Windows dann nicht auf die vierte Partition installieren kann. 

Wenn ich zuerst Windows installiere, dann erstellt der mir 2 Partitionen, die normale auf welcher Windows landet und eine kleine Systempartition.

Als ich schonmal so ein Dualboot system auf meinem alten eingerichtet habe, musste ich dann im Grub das Root von Windows auf diese kleine setzen, ansonsten bootete Windows nicht. Aber da er ja schon 4 hat, kann er diese kleine Partition ja nicht mehr anlegen?

Wie würdet ihr vorgehen?

----------

## Josef.95

Sorry für die knappe Antwort, aber habs grad eilig..

das Stichwort lautet "extended oder erweiterte Partition"

zb Google, oberster Eintrag: http://www.easylinux.de/pipermail/suse/2009-March/039480.html

Zu Win7 kann ich nichts beitragen..

----------

## franzf

Linux ist es wurscht, wo es liegt, auch /boot. Allein Windows hat bisher darauf bestanden, in der ersten primären Partition zu liegen. Keine Ahnung ob das mit Win7 anders ist, ich denke kaum.

Im Ürbigen ist 1GB für /boot ganz schön viel! Wie viele Kernel willst du da reinhauen?

```
# df /boot

Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on

/dev/sda1              61M   29M   30M  50% /boot
```

Da liegen 7 Kernel, einige fbsplashes und die ein oder andere Kernel-.config als Sicherung. Mit etwas mehr Fleiß lässt sich sicher auch ein /boot mit <20MB verwalten  :Wink: 

Wie viel Arbeitsspeicher hat dein Rechner? Entsprechend kannst du hier auch noch mal das ein oder andere GB rausholen.

Und als letztes: Wie wäre es mit einer einzigen Partition für die Daten? Dann entweder über Linux mit ntfs-ng drauf schreiben, oder mit dem ext3-Treiber unter Windows. Braucht aber sicherlich etwas Testen.

Bevor du aber Win7 auf so eine "kleine" Platte installieren willst: geht das denn? Wie viel braucht ein nacktes Win7?

----------

## kevin22

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Linux ist es wurscht, wo es liegt, auch /boot. Allein Windows hat bisher darauf bestanden, in der ersten primären Partition zu liegen. Keine Ahnung ob das mit Win7 anders ist, ich denke kaum.
> 
> Im Ürbigen ist 1GB für /boot ganz schön viel! Wie viele Kernel willst du da reinhauen?
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Also /boot hab ich geswegen so gross gemacht, da es vielerorts empfohlen wurde.  :Wink: 

Dass der Kernel gleich soo klein ist hätte ich zwar auch nicht gedacht, aber einige meinte, man solle am besten für die Zukunft gleich 1 GB nutzen. Aber da ich nicht so der Kernel-Bastler bin, hast du sicherlich Recht, da könnte ich etwas sparen.

Zur Swap...da weiss ich zwar, dass ich die eigentlich gar nicht bräuchte, aber auch hier haben die vielen seitenlangen Swap - Ja oder nein Threads gezeigt, dass viele meinen sie ist auch heute noch Sinnvoll. Hab 4 GB Ram.

Zu Windows 7. Windows 7 braucht ungefähr 10GB nach der Installation. Allerdings ist da sowohl das 2-3 GB grosse Pagefile und ein 2 GB grosses Hiberfil für Systemwiederherstellungen etc. die man löschen kann.

Aber du hast schon recht, 75GB sind wenig. Das ist halt der Nachteil an SSD Platten  :Wink: 

Vermutlich lasse ich Windows trotzdem sein. 

Und danke für den Tipp mit den extended Partitionen.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Also für boot reichen so 32 bis 64 MB. Und bei  mir liegt Windows7 prima auf /dev/sda3. Geht ohne Probleme. Man sollte aber die Platte vorher mit Linux einrichten und das nicht Windows7 überlassen, da habe ich schon viel schlechtes von gehört.

Ob man Windows7 auch auf eine logische Partition bekommt habe ich noch nicht probiert. Werde es aber mal testen. Kann dir aber egal sein.

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Das ist ganz einfach. Du installierst zuerst 7. Die kleine 7 Part macht der dan ganz alleine vorne hin. Die 2te 7 Psrt machste so groß wie du se willst. Danach installierst du Gentoo. Grub Conf anpassen und alles läuft prima.

Sebastian

----------

